# english expat urgently needs temporary accomodation cairo area



## suraya tasnim (May 23, 2016)

Assalamu Alaykum,

my name is suraya I live here in Cairo for 5 years now. In sha Allah I will be travelling back to the Uk this year. I am waiting on the completion of my cats passport as he will be coming with me. I have to wait for a rabies antibody test to be completed,with organising a lab and the 3 months waiting time after the test is passed I would say I am looking at about 4 months. I find myself in a position where I need temporary accommodation for these 4 months or so. I have been trying to find a small flat but everything is out of my budget. Does anyone need a flatmate but at very cheap rent or a spare room for a while. I would be happy to work for you in return. It is only temporary In sha Allah. Must be able to bring my cat as he is my baby. He is very clean and chilled out. 

please email me at


----------



## Basheer (Oct 2, 2009)

(moderated. English language only please)

Are you a male or female? And it is not clear why you need temporary accommodation since you have been living here for 5 years. And it is not clear what is meant by "I will work for you."

I'm sure you would find something in Nasr city, but it would be difficult if you are female.

I am not sure what your budget is or where you live, because for certain expats 3000-4000 would be considered cheap due to their job and income, and for others, 1000-1500 would be cheap. There is a furnished apartment for rent in Nasr city for 1300-- but I doubt one would feel safe living alone there, esp. if female.


----------



## suraya tasnim (May 23, 2016)

salam Basheer I did reply to you a few days ago but I just noticed my reply was deleted apparently advertising although I was only explaining my situation to you. Dont know how else I can reply. Except I am female english ex pat and was sharing with a girl but she will marry and leave before I do and current landlord doesnt want 'single white female' basically. So need to find somewhere temporary. But my budget is very small all finances are going to my departure at the moment. I cant explain the 'work point' coz I might get deleted again. Just need small simple flat or flatshare for a few months. Since I last posted my cats passport is moving forward I have done the rabies antibody test and will recieve the results on sunday In sha Allah this will put me at 3 months before departure which is good news. But still I need somewhere for this 3 months. 

Note for administrator I wasnt advertising I was just explaining to the reply. Please dont delete this one. Is there any other way to communicate on here ?

Suraya


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

suraya tasnim said:


> salam Basheer I did reply to you a few days ago but I just noticed my reply was deleted apparently advertising although I was only explaining my situation to you. Dont know how else I can reply. Except I am female english ex pat and was sharing with a girl but she will marry and leave before I do and current landlord doesnt want 'single white female' basically. So need to find somewhere temporary. But my budget is very small all finances are going to my departure at the moment. I cant explain the 'work point' coz I might get deleted again. Just need small simple flat or flatshare for a few months. Since I last posted my cats passport is moving forward I have done the rabies antibody test and will recieve the results on sunday In sha Allah this will put me at 3 months before departure which is good news. But still I need somewhere for this 3 months.
> 
> Note for administrator I wasnt advertising I was just explaining to the reply. Please dont delete this one. Is there any other way to communicate on here ?
> 
> Suraya



You can communicate by PM once you have made 5 posts on here.


----------



## happyday (Jun 21, 2016)

suraya tasnim said:


> salam Basheer I did reply to you a few days ago but I just noticed my reply was deleted apparently advertising although I was only explaining my situation to you. Dont know how else I can reply. Except I am female english ex pat and was sharing with a girl but she will marry and leave before I do and current landlord doesnt want 'single white female' basically. So need to find somewhere temporary. But my budget is very small all finances are going to my departure at the moment. I cant explain the 'work point' coz I might get deleted again. Just need small simple flat or flatshare for a few months. Since I last posted my cats passport is moving forward I have done the rabies antibody test and will recieve the results on sunday In sha Allah this will put me at 3 months before departure which is good news. But still I need somewhere for this 3 months.
> 
> Note for administrator I wasnt advertising I was just explaining to the reply. Please dont delete this one. Is there any other way to communicate on here ?
> 
> Suraya


I have an empty flat in maadi with every thing but it dusty and need to clean how long you want to stay in you will live there alone. and i prefer some body how take care of it. if you interest email me


----------

